# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio VGN-NS10L



## Sebo_ (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

I`m looking for XP drivers for SONY VAIO VGN-NS10L laptop. I`ve got VISTA at the moment but I hate it ....

Thanks
Seb


----------



## Peppered Eggs (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-NS10L*

Congratulations !! on leaving Vista behind " pat on the back"

Your might have a tricky one here

type "sony vaio support" into google the 3rd link down, not directly from there site

When your on the page find your model number and select XP as the Os but be warned they might not have XP drivers as I know Sony tend to not supply them if the laptop came pre-installed with Vista 

If this is the case get hold of an Windows XP Live CD, just search in Google as there are loads on the net and then boot with that. Check with your device manager and make a note of the drivers and download. 

Once downloaded use a program called NLite to add the drivers to an install disk of Windows XP and then install but again this is not guarenteed.


----------



## Sebo_ (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-NS10L*



Peppered Eggs said:


> Congratulations !! on leaving Vista behind " pat on the back"
> 
> Your might have a tricky one here
> 
> ...




unfortunately there is no XP support ;(

:4-dontkno


----------



## Peppered Eggs (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-NS10L*

Then you will have to try the longer way around with the windows XP live cd
Use that check your device manager, take a note of the drivers & download the xp version for that one In particular.

Then use the Nlite,

This is not a cert. we get about 35 machines a week in the shop,

many wanting a downgrade to XP. this is a time consuming process for it not to work.

If you do try! back up everything!

It might be you are stuck with vista, I feal your pain


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-NS10L*

HI,
The first thing you should do is make or have a backup of your Vista OS.
You will need this incase XP does not work correctly. You could always revert back to Vista. If you fail to do this you may be out of an OS for your computer!

The second thing you have to do is find XP drivers for this machine.
Running Everest under my signature (with Vista installed) will give me a good idea of the hardware you have. Simply using the Device Manager to see what hardware you have may not give us the details I need to find the correct drivers. Everest gives me in more detail the hardware installed on this computer. Please attach the full report.

Once I know what we have for hardware I can then try to compile the drivers for you.

Bill


----------



## Jsu (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-NS10L*

Hi guys, apologies if I'm resurrecting a thread, but I have all the drivers successfully installed for XP SP3 on this Sony VGN-NS10L except "Other Devices - Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus" with yellow exclamation mark in Device Manager.

Here is all the info Everest has on it:


```
[ Other devices / Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus ] 
Device Properties:

Driver Description  	Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus 
Hardware ID  	HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_2C06&SUBSYS_104D1700&REV_1000 
Location Information  	Internal High Definition Audio Bus
```
Would anyone be able to help out on this? Please do let me know. As soon as we get it, I will upload all the drivers to a filehosting site so someone can easily install XP. I could even do so now with the 1 missing driver if requested.

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-NS10L*

Hi try this one http://support.acer.com/drivers_download.aspx


----------



## Jsu (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-NS10L*



joeten said:


> Hi try this one http://support.acer.com/drivers_download.aspx


Sorry, I'm not sure where to go on that link?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-NS10L*

See if this driver will work:
http://d6.devid.info/drv/44/2378_MODEM.ZIP

You may need to install the driver manually through the device manager.

Bill


----------



## Jsu (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-NS10L*



BCCOMP said:


> See if this driver will work:
> http://d6.devid.info/drv/44/2378_MODEM.ZIP
> 
> You may need to install the driver manually through the device manager.
> ...


Bill, that worked just perfectly. Thanks a lot  Also, thanks for that great link to devid.info, seems to be an extremely useful site. Here is a link to all Windows XP Drivers for this Sony VGN-NS10L including the missing modem, tried and tested with XP SP3: http://www.mediafire.com/?oiib2zozhzo


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-NS10L*

HI,
Glad to see it worked out for you.
Thanks for posting the link.

Bill


----------

